# Phenom II X6 1055T now available !!! (not 1090T yet though)



## n-ster (Apr 24, 2010)

In canada: http://pccyber.com/?v=Product&i=CPU-AMD-HDT55TFBGRBOX

At Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/AMD-Phenom-1055T-Processor-HDT55TFBGRBOX/dp/B003FVNC0Q/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1272141661&sr=8-2

and in stock! GREAT PRICES! even in Canada!!!

maybe should have posted in Hot Deals though


----------



## xBruce88x (Apr 25, 2010)

does anyone know if they'll make an Athlon II variant soon?


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 25, 2010)

From the benches I've seen it's very close to i7 920 things like encoding and muti-threaded apps.  In games i7 > thuban.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 25, 2010)

I feel better about buying an i7 920 last week lol


----------



## Kantastic (Apr 25, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> In games i7 > thuban.



Why is that? Current Phenom II's can match i7's in terms of gaming performance, I don't see how an *extra* 2 cores will change that.


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Why is that? Current Phenom II's can match i7's in terms of gaming performance, I don't see how an *extra* 2 cores will change that.



There is a slight performance increase with i7. That being said, if you are strictly a gamer, a Thuban isn't for you. PII 965/955's are cheap and a better selection.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 25, 2010)

Being 45nm with 2 extra cores only reduce OC headroom.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

really? cause from some users 4-4.2ghz on air has been doable (waiting on a real review to be sure) if its true then that throws your statement out the window

also the 1090T iswhat 3.2ghz at 125watts with 2 more cores and 9mb L3 isnt that a lower tdp then the original 965 and the same tdp of the 955 with 2 extra cores and more cache. id be willing to bet that 3.8ghz is where these processors with hit on average


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm sure you are aware that, this is a Phenom II with 2 more cores?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

and im sure your aware that most phenoms will reach 3.8 -4ghz extra cores or not and that some users do have these cpus and have taken them beyond 4ghz with air cooling its wait and see still but if a 2.8ghz 1055t is spanking a q9550 at 3.8 im willing to hope that the 2 extra cores will help the Phenom IIs get closer to i7 perfromance and lets face it at high resolutions the i7 dosent offer much improvement either as were still gpu bound in terms of gaming.  Eitherway i want a real review to get some real facts  as for now only benchmarks avaible are from sites i dont trust to even hold a penny for me


----------



## n-ster (Apr 25, 2010)

Yea, the OCing on the 6cores do look promising.... It isn't an exact phenom II + 2 cores, it had been modified enough to allow better OCing and lower TDP


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 25, 2010)

Er yeah I agreed, 2 mores core, 33% more heat and power consume.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

how is it 33% more heat and power consumption its 125 fucking watts a 965BE C2 chip is 140tdp  more cores close to same clock speed more cache and lower tdp so i fail to see a 33% increase you state


----------



## n-ster (Apr 25, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Er yeah I agreed, 2 mores core, 33% more heat and power consume.



You do know that the TDPs are 125W for the 6core VS 140W for the old PII 965?

and PIIs are known to be cool chips

oh and read the post above mine too  it doesn't seem you have been reading


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 25, 2010)

What you have been reading aren't official. That's what I meant.

I haven't stated a single fact. But yeah, it sounds magical.

http://forum.coolaler.com/showpost.php?p=2601846&postcount=25

http://www.coolaler.com/showthread.php?t=235972&page=3

http://www.expreview.com/10081.html


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

and as i said im waiting on reviews but a guy over on xtreme systems has a x6 and at stock it beats out a q9550 at 3.8 so im waiting to see how things settle but i agree i saw those screen shots and called bs at the voltage... altho i wouldnt doubt that those clocks are reachable again thuban is a new stepping if i remember C2 to C3 saw an average increase of 100-200 mhz from the improved stepping


----------



## Maranello (Apr 25, 2010)

AMD is releasing a 95W 1055T sometime in Q2 as well not just the 125W were seeing now. The 2.6Ghz 1035T X6 will also be 95W.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (Apr 25, 2010)

So when are these things shipping?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

I want my 1090T.


----------



## Maranello (Apr 25, 2010)

manchesterutd81 said:


> So when are these things shipping?



Tomorrow is what I understand for the 1090T. No clue for the 95W parts though.


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and im sure your aware that most phenoms will reach 3.8 -4ghz extra cores or not and that some users do have these cpus and have taken them beyond 4ghz with air cooling its wait and see still but if a 2.8ghz 1055t is spanking a q9550 at 3.8 im willing to hope that the 2 extra cores will help the Phenom IIs get closer to i7 perfromance and lets face it at high resolutions the i7 dosent offer much improvement either as were still gpu bound in terms of gaming.  Eitherway i want a real review to get some real facts  as for now only benchmarks avaible are from sites i dont trust to even hold a penny for me



http://diy.pconline.com.cn/cpu/reviews/1004/2096865_6.html

Benches are already out for thuban vs i7.  In purely multithreaded apps like encoding and cinebench it's very close to i7 920.  Don't forget i7 has hyperthreading so it has 8 threads vs 6 threads of thuban.  In gaming though i7 smacks thuban.  Most games don't take advantage of more than 2 or 4 let alone 6 threads.

You must be aware that i7 also overclock.  Most do 4ghz easily if you want to talk about overclocking performance.

It's still a great upgrade path for people with AM3/AM2+ boards or people who can actually use the extra cores.


----------



## alexsubri (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't care what anybody say's ... I have my 965 BE @ 3.8ghz and work's like a charm. I will wait till the PII 12-core comes out, I'll be buying that next year


----------



## erocker (Apr 25, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> http://diy.pconline.com.cn/cpu/reviews/1004/2096865_6.html
> 
> Benches are already out for thuban vs i7.  In purely multithreaded apps like encoding and cinebench it's very close to i7 920.  Don't forget i7 has hyperthreading so it has 8 threads vs 6 threads of thuban.  In gaming though i7 smacks thuban.  Most games don't take advantage of more than 2 or 4 let alone 6 threads.
> 
> ...



I actually haven't seen the i7 smack around Phenom II's in gaming. Besides, gaming at higher resolutions is bound more to the GPU than CPU. i7 smaks PII around with CPU intensive applications for sure, but not gaming.


----------



## enaher (Apr 25, 2010)

*Pentacore anyone?*

Im waiting for my cheap pentacore PII  , just love the odd numbers


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 25, 2010)

erocker said:


> I actually haven't seen the i7 smack around Phenom II's in gaming. Besides, gaming at higher resolutions is bound more to the GPU than CPU. i7 smaks PII around with CPU intensive applications for sure, but not gaming.



A phenom 2 x4 965 @ 3.4ghz is still shy of i5 750 @ 2.66ghz in games or multithreaded apps.  That's hardly keeping up.  Clock for clock forget it.  I7 is just that much faster.

Check the link if you haven't.  In CPU intensive apps that love more cores a thuban 1055T is competitive with i7 920.  In games not quite and is actually no better than phenom 2 x4.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 25, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> A phenom 2 x4 965 @ 3.4ghz is still shy of i5 750 @ 2.66ghz in games or multithreaded apps.  That's hardly keeping up.  Clock for clock forget it.  I7 is just that much faster.
> 
> Check the link if you haven't.  In CPU intensive apps that love more cores a thuban 1055T is competitive with i7 920.  In games not quite and is actually no better than phenom 2 x4.



And if I want I can show you benches in the opposite. The bottom line is the i7 or i5 is no faster in gaming then a Phenom II.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

whats even funnier is no matter how you spin it a thuban for $199 gives you i7 920/930 performance at what $100 less give or take. There is also the fact you can drop a thuban into a $80 785g board and overclock where as i7 your gonna have to pay dbl that for a motherboard. Still I7 is more powerfull yes but at the end of the day its no longer 4c 8t its vsing 6core 6 threads and there about even and when it comes to price intel dosent match amd overclocking yea taking that into account sure i7 wins but another point to remember is we make up 1% of the global market lmfao. Amd = cheap 6 core cpu OEMs will market the bejebus out of it and whats intel have thats right the 980x at $1000  in terms of overall market Phenom II is the cheaper alternative that oems can market and everyone knows it. When thinking on that note with the global economic down turn the majority of people cant afford a core i7 cpu ask anyone around here that works in a PC shop i can bet cold hard cash most ppl bring in the cheapest oem rigs they can buy.

not to mention core i7 lags behind even Core2 and Phenoms at higher res on occasion but more importantly in alot of instances i7 loses the minimum frame rate battle at stock clocks.  The trade blows it shows COMPETITON which is good but i still cant justify $275 for a cpu $190-200+ for a mobo $150+ for ram to go i7 when i can get a thuban for $199 a cheapo 785g or 790x for $100 and 4gig DDR3 dual channel at $99  i wont fault ppl for going i7 if i had the cash i would to but in today's world price to performance rules and thats fact.

and besides when you think about most of intels Dual core cpus for crying out loud cost more then a Phenom II quad... hell i know brand new a Q9550 is still $60-70 more expensive then a 1055T


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 25, 2010)

^ +1 Agreed Crazy --


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 25, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> And if I want I can show you benches in the opposite. The bottom line is the i7 or i5 is no faster in gaming then a Phenom II.



I can't argue with fans/owners who don't want to face reason or reality but please show some benches if you can.  I would love to see phenom x4 beat an i5 750 or i7 920

Here's mine.

http://techreport.com/articles.x/18581/6

http://www.legionhardware.com/artic...ossfire_cpu_scaling_performance_part_2,1.html

http://techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_661/11.html

I could go on but what's the point?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

hmm okay so in those reviews your comparing a cpu at $1000 vs a cpu at  $180 brilliance

not to mention higher res the i7 920 drops and LOSES the minimum frame rate battle heres my point your expensive mobo ram and cpu dont mean shit if it cant offer BETTER minimum frame rates then the half priced competitor and with an average frame rate 5fps HIGHER i LOL seriously i7 980x  33 69 min avg in borderlands Phenom 965 23 63 the 980x wins minimum but lets see $800 price difference yup


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Er yeah I agreed, 2 mores core, 33% more heat and power consume.



you know thats ingenious i never would think a chip rated for the same TDP would clock worse than one with less cores. man someone should tell intel and AMD that cause for some reason they sell cpu's that aren't all single cores and yet they still clock good. man this is crazy does anyone know if the i7 clocks better than a single p3? or if a phenom X4 clocks better than a FX57? i mean the phenom X4 has a higher TDP and 3 more cores than a FX57 there is no way it can out clock a single core FX57!

now that the sarcastic remark is out of the way there is no reason that a hexa core will not out clock a quad core the cpu's have the same wattage which means each core outputs less heat to accomplish the same work (clockspeed) this is done through less voltage or a better process. remember this isn't a half-assed pentium D AMD didn't take a phenom and glue an athlon to it. this is a while new die. it clocks the same as a phenom II C3 the new chips are just as clockable as the old ones extra cores does not affect that as my sarcastic remark kinda shows a little more bluntly.


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hmm okay so in those reviews your comparing a cpu at $1000 vs a cpu at  $180 brilliance



Look harder.  i5 750 and i7 920 benches are included as well as Phenom x4 965.,


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

you look again similar minimum frame rate 1-3 fps difference average frame rate i dont see where intel wins where it matters i save 30% get a better fucking video card and then the bench means nothing... thats MY point intel isnt competing where it matters there top dog in a race that dosent matter  a q6600 from 4 years ago still offers playable frame rates in every single game period and so does a god damn Phenom 9600 at 2.3ghz


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> Look harder.  i5 750 and i7 920 benches are included as well as Phenom x4 965.,









i fail to see the 750 above the phenoms?






oh in this one either?






shit barely on this






phew its 2 vs 2 but intel is better so it wins duh


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

and as you know cd  my point remains  $99 cpu offers perfect performance in gaming sure you can buy the i5 750 or i7 920 and overclock the dog shit out of it but it dosent really matter because even the hardest to run games such as metro 2033 and crysis only use 2 cores and games that use more are still gpu bound  the price of an i7 setup vs a phenom II setup i can buy a 2nd gpu and whoop said i7s ass in benchmarks its the tech world get over it you can say i7 is better im not gonna deny it but how much is that 1-5 % worth when it costs your DOUBLE

they trade blows back and forth that much is obvious but my point remains most ppl wont see the benefit of paying 2x as much for 1-10fps in a game that already gets 60+ fps with an 8800 series gpu from 4 years ago


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 25, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> not to mention higher res the i7 920 drops and LOSES the minimum frame rate battle heres my point your expensive mobo ram and cpu dont mean shit if it cant offer BETTER minimum frame rates then the half priced competitor and with an average frame rate 5fps HIGHER i LOL seriously i7 980x  33 69 min avg in borderlands Phenom 965 23 63 the 980x wins minimum but lets see $800 price difference yup



Take a hard look at minimum frame rates.  It's not hard to read numbers is it? 

http://www.legionhardware.com/artic...ossfire_cpu_scaling_performance_part_2,1.html

Phenom x4 is no better than i3 clock for clock let alone i5 750/i7.

Why is that you AMD owners don't want to face the music?  You bought your setup because it's cheap and perform almost as good.  I can understand that but trying to argue that it's better than an i7 is loco.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 25, 2010)

i think i have the best point for this thread it is about the release of a new thuban chip FS on amazon.com how about instead of trying to prove that intel is still god you go pull your coolers of the i5/i7's and kiss your chip since you love it so damn much.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 25, 2010)

and you fail to read my posts i havent DENIED i7 is better at all genius..... jesus all im saying is

i7 930 is $300 x58 board is $220 triple channel ddr3 1600 is $150
add that up  $670 
1055T $200 790x 110  DDR3 1600 $110  $420 so you expect me to pay an extra $250 when i could i dont know use that extra 250 saved buy ANOTHER 5850 and then have crossfire 5850s where im sorry in terms of gaming your i7 will lose at the same price point


i7 is top dog in performance period thats the way it works

but in terms of price to performance it dosent deliever for 99% of the users out there as i said we make up 1% of the global market for this stuff


http://www.legionhardware.com/artic...ossfire_cpu_scaling_performance_part_2,5.html

from the same review you post oh whats this??? an athlon II x4 and core 2 duo are omg rivaling an i7  OMG NO WAY 

not trying to knock you marvelous   if i HAD the money id have i7 but i dont and i wanted game performance today not promises and wishfull thinking tomorrow i dont encode i dont do anything of that nature where i7 will benefit me i only needed a quad for rendering in Maya and at the time i build my rig the i7 being 70% more expensive just didnt appeal to me then by the time i upgrade again it will be the next generation of cpus thuban offers me a drop in upgrade if i need it  I7 welll there gonna jump sockets again... and theres rumors bulldozer will be AM3+ with some backwards compatible to AM3.  If you have the cash to keep up i salute you i dont and because of that AMD gets my money. They offer me what i need at what i can afford and theres nothing intel has in my price bracket to rival it

i remember paying $150 for my 940be 120 for my mobo and 100 for 8 gigs ram at the time an i7 was 300+ x58 boards were $275+ and triple channel ddr3 was 300+ im sure you can see why i made the choice i did  its all relative really i know some people that refuse to buy  ATi gpus others that refuse to buy Nvidia same goes for CPUs or oem brands etc etc everyones perception is different i care about price to performance period no iffs ands or buts about it


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> Take a hard look at minimum frame rates.  It's not hard to read numbers is it?
> 
> http://www.legionhardware.com/artic...ossfire_cpu_scaling_performance_part_2,1.html
> 
> ...



maybe the review is one sided not that thats ever happened in the past. i tend to fall behind the tpu review seeing how its tpu and i have yet to see them be one sided in any review


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://tpucdn.com/reviews/Intel/Core_i5_661/images/mw2_1680.gif
> 
> i fail to see the 750 above the phenoms?
> 
> ...



You can hold your entire argument on anomalies but....

















Look at the minimum frame rate difference.  That's at 2560x1600 in one of the most GPU intensive game available for the PC.


----------



## Necrofire (Apr 26, 2010)

Not really too interested in clock for clock performance, more interested in overall performance/cost for a whole machine (which is where an AMD cpu/mobo will outdo an Intel cpu/mobo I would think, with similar spec mobos).


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> maybe the review is one sided not that thats ever happened in the past. i tend to fall behind the tpu review seeing how its tpu and i have yet to see them be one sided in any review



Perhaps it was one sided for TPU benches when almost every single tech site reviews the phenom as slower part.  no?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2010)

still double price for 3 fps ....... 

i7 at 3.2 vs PII at 3.2 i7 920/930 is $300 Phenom II 955 is $150-60  18fps i7 15fps PII min 33fps i7 35fps PII average in the most demanding game period so yay i pay dbl for 3 fucking frames

all other games run fine on a god damned 2ghz dual core so your point is MOOT  crysis dosent support more then 2 cores metro doesnt support more then 2 cores and no matter how you spin it GPU is still most important factor for the price of an i7 setup i can go PII and get 2 gpus for the same price at checkout


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> You can hold your entire argument on anomalies but....
> 
> 
> http://techreport.com/r.x/cpu-roundup-2010q1/mw2.gif
> ...



phew thats insane the athlon 630 competes with the i3 its priced lower than and the phenom 965 competes with the 920/750 its priced lower than god what is this world coming to!



marvelous211 said:


> Perhaps it was one sided for TPU benches when almost every single tech site reviews the phenom as slower part.  no?



and perhaps elvis is still alive. if we all went of perhaps and maybes i would be president.

point is you posted benchmarks i pulled the ones that very clearly showed the phenom winning and yet now they don't count. perhaps if your going to be an intel fanboi and post absolutely nothing worthwhile in this thread you should go in your user cp section and select the unsubscribe button or better yet why don't you post some benchmarks off of your intel chip and i will post some off of an old C2 athlon II 250 and i will show you how a dual core can make your chip look like yesterdays garbage. for some reason i don't see the money i saved going with AMD getting beaten out by your so much better intel chip. my slow AMD rig could beat your setup with xfire turned off.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2010)

for the price difference between thuban and core i5 / i7 i can grab a second 5770 up to a 5850 for crossfire and the amd rig will be within a few $$$ of the i5/i7 rig with a single gpu

anyway i think im just gonna walk away from the thread 

i know for a fact i paid nearly 60% less for my setup then a comparable intell setup at the time im happy about that im happy i have the ability to drop in a 6 core cpu that dosent cost me $1000 im also happy that nearly a year later my old DDR2 / 940be still offers me performance that rivals $1000 cpus yet gave me enough headroom for 2 gpus instead of 1 for gaming,,, everyone works a job or gets money somehow and they can spend it as they please.. i wont argue further but ill stand by my choice in that i saved $600 when i built my rig and that cash saved let me nab 2 5850s at launch instead of 1


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> I can't argue with fans/owners who don't want to face reason or reality but please show some benches if you can.  I would love to see phenom x4 beat an i5 750 or i7 920
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...


And 63-68 fps makes absolutely no difference in real world gaming, much less going from a triple digit framerate to a higher triple digit framerate. You will not notice the difference, unless you are benching.

That said, I have a 980X system sitting, waiting for ram to get it going. It will be primarily a bench machine. I plan to replace this QX9650 with a 1090T for 24/7 and gaming use.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2010)

Give it up guys. You can't fight the logic of a fanboy. Thats why I didnt bother looking for benches.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

While I am an incredible i7 920 fan, amd just will deliver better price/performance here... Thing is, back when it was PII 965 vs i7 920, I sided on the i7 and my arguments were great, yet I was bashed for it 

Now i7 can be worth it...

If you get an i7 930 at MC, its 200$+tax (at least for me it is 207$ with tax, I'm guessing up to 220$ for some?)... + a <150$ mobo from newegg, say that foxconn... RAM... now here is the thing. if you want value for money, just get a dual channel 4gb kit... 100$

How much is that? 455~470$

Now the 6 cores

CPU: 200-225
Mobo that isn't too bad?: 80-120$
RAM: 100$

That's 380-450$

So if you wanted 2x 16x PCI-E lanes, the possibility of going tri-channel RAM, better RAID controller I think?, and possibility for an upgrade to 6 core + HT when non extreme chips come, lga 1366 is good value. In this particular case it is still good. But AMD's thuban is GREAT value... You don't have a Microcenter near you? you could get it through someone, it would be OK deal... else, just don't go lga 1366 unless you really want tri-channel RAM or the RAID controller is overly important to you or if you want to upgrade soon.




Spoiler



*MINI RANT*

Ah, but VS a PII 965 I had remembered, it was 200-230$ for an i7 from microcenter, a board was 170-200$, and 6gb RAM was 80$, while the PII 965 was like 250$, motherboard was 100-125+$, and 4gb of RAM was 60~65$, so for ~50$ more, you could get an i7 and some people hated me because I would take out that argument, and they would twist prices in their favor and never counting Microcenter, while all I was saying is that for people with Microcenter nearby, i7 920 was a great deal vs PII 965







Anyways, all in all, if you ever want to do a 6core AMD vs i7, then do it only if you have a Microcenter nearby, or if Fry's is offering those great deals


As for PII 965 vs i5 750, from what I see, PII 965+mobo is the same price as the i5 750+mobo? i5 750 has more raw power but AMD has that smoothness factor... isn't the i5 750 a better value?


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> phew thats insane the athlon 630 competes with the i3 its priced lower than and the phenom 965 competes with the 920/750 its priced lower than god what is this world coming to!



I bought my i3 for $85 and have it overclocked to 4.3 ghz.  Now the athlon x4 and phenom x4 seem like a rip off from where I'm sitting because they don't overclock quite as good as intel counterparts.






> point is you posted benchmarks i pulled the ones that very clearly showed the phenom winning and yet now they don't count. perhaps if your going to be an intel fanboi and post absolutely nothing worthwhile in this thread you should go in your user cp section and select the unsubscribe button or better yet why don't you post some benchmarks off of your intel chip and i will post some off of an old C2 athlon II 250 and i will show you how a dual core can make your chip look like yesterdays garbage. for some reason i don't see the money i saved going with AMD getting beaten out by your so much better intel chip. my slow AMD rig could beat your setup with xfire turned off.



You are basing your entire argument on 1 benchmark in 1 review site as it can be skewed.  I provided several but you can't accept your phenom is slower than i7 let alone an i5750.  Okay whatever.  That's fine.  I might have better luck conversing with a wall than try to reason with a fanboi.

Okay my i3 sucks and it's garbage so is i7.  Phenom is godly and perform better than i7 in games.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

LOL FANBOY VS FANBOY? 

IMO athlon 630>i3
IMO i5 750>Phenom 965
IMO i7 920/30 ~= or little better Thuban if MicroCenter is nearby, the opposite if you can get through someone else not too expensive, and *Thuban> i7 920* if no Microcenter or great Fry's prices sometimes

on + on the i7 920 is that you can get used ones very easily at low price, same for 6gb kits and mobo


----------



## suraswami (Apr 26, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and as you know cd  my point remains  $99 cpu offers perfect performance in gaming sure you can buy the i5 750 or i7 920 and overclock the dog shit out of it but it dosent really matter because even the hardest to run games such as metro 2033 and crysis only use 2 cores and games that use more are still gpu bound  the price of an i7 setup vs a phenom II setup i can buy a 2nd gpu and whoop said i7s ass in benchmarks its the tech world get over it you can say i7 is better im not gonna deny it but how much is that 1-5 % worth when it costs your DOUBLE
> 
> they trade blows back and forth that much is obvious but my point remains most ppl wont see the benefit of paying 2x as much for 1-10fps in a game that already gets 60+ fps with an 8800 series gpu from 4 years ago





cdawall said:


> i think i have the best point for this thread it is about the release of a new thuban chip FS on amazon.com how about instead of trying to prove that intel is still god you go pull your coolers of the i5/i7's and kiss your chip since you love it so damn much.





crazyeyesreaper said:


> and you fail to read my posts i havent DENIED i7 is better at all genius..... jesus all im saying is
> 
> i7 930 is $300 x58 board is $220 triple channel ddr3 1600 is $150
> add that up  $670
> ...





cdawall said:


> maybe the review is one sided not that thats ever happened in the past. i tend to fall behind the tpu review seeing how its tpu and i have yet to see them be one sided in any review



How many ever times you keep saying, this war never ends, people on the dark side are deaf and dumb.  So why waste your energy, its like shouting on top of your lungs at a war damaged half wall tearing your larynx and ending up just loosing your voice

All you need to do is  and go on.

Anyway I just went to my local Frys and they have 1055T in stock, it will be sold on release day.  

My question, is the release day *26th or 27th April*.  The sales guy said its 27th, but I have seen few say its 26th.  So somebody please clear me on this.

And oh I don't need a 1055T to enjoy games, as such my X4 B55 with 2 x 4850 kicks ass.  The 1055 is just for kicks .  May be who knows I might just sell my 4850s and get 2 x 5770s.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> I bought my i3 for $85 and have it overclocked to 4.3 ghz.  Now the athlon x4 and phenom x4 seem like a rip off from where I'm sitting because they don't overclock quite as good as intel counterparts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and i got my 955 for free so your i3 looks like a rip off. the 920 beats a 965 phenom however the 1090T should be a different story it carries the same tricks that an i7 does for boosting clock speed when needed (turbo) and has 6 cores there is no reason why the 1090T shouldn't be competing with the higher end quad core i7's. everyone here tried to prove you wrong and you continue to argue your crap is better its gets kind of old sometimes if your going to sit and fondle your i3 in the phenom thread you should expect to get called out by AMD fans thats how AMD threads work. hell thats how intel threads work to.



n-ster said:


> LOL FANBOY VS FANBOY?
> 
> IMO athlon 630>i3
> IMO i5 750>Phenom 965
> ...



you can get cheap AMD's as well 940's as low as $100 other than that i agree with your chart completely.


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> and i got my 955 for free so your i3 looks like a rip off. the 920 beats a 965 phenom however the 1090T should be a different story it carries the same tricks that an i7 does for boosting clock speed when needed (turbo) and has 6 cores there is no reason why the 1090T shouldn't be competing with the higher end quad core i7's. everyone here tried to prove you wrong and you continue to argue your crap is better its gets kind of old sometimes if your going to sit and fondle your i3 in the phenom thread you should expect to get called out by AMD fans thats how AMD threads work. hell thats how intel threads work to.



So in this thread you were arguing how an phenom 2 x4 beats i7/i5750.  Then in this post you went ahead and acknowledged that i7 is faster?  

Thuban benches have been out for a while now.  All but "1" bench I7 > 1055T.

http://diy.pconline.com.cn/cpu/reviews/1004/2096865_5.html


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

Phenom II 940s are in between the athlon 630 and the i5 750, and they are great value for used... The intel competition for that would be lga 775 used, and Phenom II 940 is most of the time a better deal for sure


And another thing from Thuban the people might not realize is that if you have an AM2+ mobo thats supports it, or an AM3 mobo, then easy upgrade with HUGE performance boosts, you got one of those boards? you buy an i7 920 to replace your rig and you are an idiot lol... 200$ vs 500$ for the same thing lol


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> I thought the phenom x4 beat i7 920?
> 
> Benches have been out for a while now.
> 
> ...


Your images no worky. Need to move them to a different host, they are blocking hotlinking.


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 26, 2010)

You can read them here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1868729&postcount=15


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> You can read them here:
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1868729&postcount=15



I'll wait for more benches. Encoding performance (not with TMPGEnc) is where I'm most interested, as the next cpu I buy will be the 24/7 rig.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> I thought the phenom x4 beat i7 920?
> 
> Benches have been out for a while now.
> 
> ...



Wait I thought we had to have more than one source? Oh wait those numbers are prerelease. Wait nevermind intel wins in them so its ok. God forbid amd wins andthing prerelease though that would be fake. You know while we arguing stupidity anybody wanna argue fermi vs the 5870?


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Wait I thought we had to have more than one source? Oh wait those numbers are prerelease. Wait nevermind intel wins in them so its ok. God forbid amd wins andthing prerelease though that would be fake. You know while we arguing stupidity anybody wanna argue fermi vs the 5870?





There's only 1 credible source at the moment.  I provide proof but you brought your imagination.   Phenom rocks the socks.  I got it.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


>



Well, tbh, he is kinda right. Prerelease numbers are not always trustworthy. I think we are going to have to wait this debate out until the official numbers come pouring in.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> There's only 1 credible source at the moment.  I provide proof but you brought your imagination.   Phenom rocks the socks.  I got it.



Dude, I think your fanboism blinds you... You should read my posts  

I is objective YAHHH!!!I kn0wz thatz this iz not vell wr1tt3n


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 26, 2010)

wow, this intel fanboy is making me ashamed to own an i7


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Well, tbh, he is kinda right. Prerelease numbers are not always trustworthy. I think we are going to have to wait this debate out until the official numbers come pouring in.



Now if this was some off site with no records of showing release benches then yeah I have to agree with you but they are a legitimate hardware site that test real hardware.


----------



## dumo (Apr 26, 2010)

Arguing based on other peeps review is waste of time. DIY!!

Just buy one of those X6s and try it yourself and if you like it, quicker than Intel cpu then keep it....If not, sell it or donate it


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> Now if this was some off site with no records of showing release benches then yeah I have to agree with you but they are a legitimate hardware site that test real hardware.



How do I know that? I can't read it at all. I'm not going to just take some random guys word on the internet about it. When multiple official reviews show the same trends, I'll believe it. I simply do not trust prerelease numbers. I learned that lesson first hand on HD 2900.  That doesn't mean those numbers are wrong, just that I will not trust them until there is more data to back them.


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Dude, I think your fanboism blinds you... You should read my posts
> 
> I is objective YAHHH!!!I kn0wz thatz this iz not vell wr1tt3n



How is this fanboism?  Real benches and real numbers and speaking performance wise is fanboism?  Or bunch of AMD owners who think their phenom is faster than i7.


----------



## dumo (Apr 26, 2010)

If Newegg sell Intel 980X @ $399, I'll ditch my X6 1090T for sure


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How do I know that? I can't read it at all. I'm not going to just take some random guys word on the internet about it. When multiple official reviews show the same trends, I'll believe it. I simply do not trust prerelease numbers. I learned that lesson first hand on HD 2900.  That doesn't mean those numbers are wrong, just that I will not trust them until there is more data to back them.



They aren't random guys.  PConline is well established site if you ever read any of their articles.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait, I'm confused, are you comparing i7 920 vs Thuban?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> They aren't random guys.  PConline is well established site if you ever read any of their articles.



How the hell am I supposed to read their articles? I just got done telling you that I can't read that. The only "proof" that they are reliable is coming from your word, which, no offense, has no merit to me, as I don't know you personally. That's not proof to me. 

And even if they are reliable, it's still only one source. You have to pool the data from numerous reviews and tests to form a valid opinion on component performance. There are just too many variables involved.

You've made your case, now it's time to sit back and see if all the other reviews support it or not.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 26, 2010)

lol i still remember when ppl figured out overclocking the Phenoms northbridge made a huge improvement lol cant remember which forum i read it on but after 100 pages of oohs and aaahs it was comical enough.

more on topic i agree with Wile E i wont deny i7 is superior but i want to see where Thuban ends up. if at $199 it offers me i7 performance its a no brainer


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 26, 2010)

I've used both and to be honest I let my check book do the talking when it comes to me purchasing components and right now my money says to buy AMD because a marginal gain for something that will easily cost $100-250 more from the intel camp just isn't worth it.  I've been very happy with my PII 965.  It handles everything I throw at it and I play games just as comfortable as the guy with the i5-i7.  

Hopefully I didn't stroke any e-pens on my statement.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I've used both and to be honest I let my check book do the talking when it comes to me purchasing components and right now my money says to buy AMD because a marginal gain for something that will easily cost $100-250 more from the intel camp just isn't worth it.  I've been very happy with my PII 965.  It handles everything I throw at it and I play games just as comfortable as the guy with the i5-i7.
> 
> Hopefully I didn't stroke any e-pens on my statement.



Was your 5870 a better investment than going 5850? you only get marginable gains after OC 

It depends on the circumstances IMO... right now, prices between i5 750 and Phenom 965 are very similar, so much so that I''d say almost equal... you can't deny that for Raw power, the i5 750 is better unless the smoothness factor important to you. technically the i5 750 would be a better buy. Now say you bought this not too long ago, you would have heard about the 6 cores being compatible with am2+/AM3 and stuff, then the phenom II 965 would have been a better buy, but then again, you look at the Phenom II 955, and for 20-30$, you have very little performance gain, so was your phenom II 965 such a good buy?


My point is, it DEPENDS  DEPENDS OF YOUR CIRCUMSTANCES AND YOUR NEEDS


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How the hell am I supposed to read their articles? I just got done telling you that I can't read that. The only "proof" that they are reliable is coming from your word, which, no offense, has no merit to me, as I don't know you personally. That's not proof to me.
> 
> And even if they are reliable, it's still only one source. You have to pool the data from numerous reviews and tests to form a valid opinion on component performance. There are just too many variables involved.
> 
> You've made your case, now it's time to sit back and see if all the other reviews support it or not.



Hey that's what I tried to tell cdawall but he posted 1 or 2 benches from 1 source and told me phenom 2 x4 is faster than i5/i7.

If he's able to tell me Phenom x4 is faster with 1 or 2 benches from 1 source even though from the same source is getting beat by i5 750 in majority of the benches.  I should be able to do the same thing.   No?  Is this some kind of prejudice thing going on I should know about?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Was your 5870 a better investment than going 5850? you only get marginable gains after OC
> 
> It depends on the circumstances IMO... right now, prices between i5 750 and Phenom 965 are very similar, so much so that I''d say almost equal... you can't deny that for Raw power, the i5 750 is better unless the smoothness factor important to you. technically the i5 750 would be a better buy. Now say you bought this not too long ago, you would have heard about the 6 cores being compatible with am2+/AM3 and stuff, then the phenom II 965 would have been a better buy, but then again, you look at the Phenom II 955, and for 20-30$, you have very little performance gain, so was your phenom II 965 such a good buy?
> 
> ...



Couldn't have said it better myself. My "needs" (using that term very loosly here. lol) dictated that I buy a 980X. Was it worth it for minimal gains over a far cheaper solution? To me, yes, yes it was.

Now, for system 2, I have the option of parting out this QX rig, and going with either a Thuban, or another X58 rig with a quad. For a fresh budget build, this debate could go either way, and I am very interested in the outcome, especially in encoding type tasks.



marvelous211 said:


> Hey that's what I tried to tell cdawall but he posted 1 or 2 benches from 1 source and told me phenom 2 x4 is faster than i5/i7.
> 
> If he's able to tell me Phenom x4 is faster with 1 or 2 benches from 1 source even though from the same source is getting beat by i5 750 in majority of the benches.  I should be able to do the same thing.   No?  Is this some kind of prejudice thing going on I should know about?



Nope. I just skimmed. My bad. lol. Trust me, there's no bias from me, I've had it out with cd on numerous occasions on very similar topics. lol.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> Hey that's what I tried to tell cdawall but he posted 1 or 2 benches from 1 source and told me phenom 2 x4 is faster than i5/i7.
> 
> If he's able to tell me Phenom x4 is faster with 1 or 2 benches from 1 source even though from the same source is getting beat by i5 750 in majority of the benches.  I should be able to do the same thing.   No?  Is this some kind of prejudice thing going on I should know about?



Actually if you read the post I very sarcastically said i7 was faster oh and for 1 or 2 benches they were on other sites and were flipped which brings up variables like wile e said. Now why don't you go back to that post and explain to me why your calling the writer of a tpu review a liar. For some reason I think w1z would frown upon that seeing how this is his site and your calling one of the articles on his site bullshit.

And honestly if you have anything else to post go post it in an intel thread I for one am tired of hearing amd sucks i7 is better this damn thread has jack shit to do with the performance of intel i7. No where in the title does it say intel vs amd so stop bringing it up that's called trolling if you don't know what trolling is wikipedia has a great article on it I would go read that some. 


Now if you have any more questions on the creditability of techpowerup I am sure w1zzard,bta or erocker would love to read them so why don't you pm your concerns on how inaccurate benchmarks that you posted to back your point are.

If you have any questions on my credability look to the left of the post and read my stats. I have been here 4 years have ove 10000 posts. In that time I have had 3 intel rigs. One was a ecs p45 blackseries with an e7200 es cpu another was a bunch of celerons on an asus p5q-pro I had an e1200 up about as far as anyone could imagine on water. Currently I have a box of netburst chips on a abit 965 boaard that I clock for fun. I have no issue with intels however I enjoy clocking amd chips and for a good chunk of time I had boxes of engineering samples from amd that I played with. I have gained a bit of a bias since I have seen some things you have not. Please stop saying I don't know what I'm talking about its a smidge bit frustrating seeing how I know what the hell I am saying.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Actually if you read the post I very sarcastically said i7 was faster oh and for 1 or 2 benches they were on other sites and were flipped which brings up variables like wile e said. Now why don't you go back to that post and explain to me why your calling the writer of a tpu review a liar. For some reason I think w1z would frown upon that seeing how this is his site and your calling one of the articles on his site bullshit.
> 
> And honestly if you have anything else to post go post it in an intel thread I for one am tired of hearing amd sucks i7 is better this damn thread has jack shit to do with the performance of intel i7. No where in the title does it say intel vs amd so stop bringing it up that's called trolling if you don't know what trolling is wikipedia has a great article on it I would go read that some.
> 
> ...



But Cd, how is he supposed to know that? Post count on a forum does not equal credibility. You have to look at it from his point of view as well. He doesn't know you from Adam, your credibility is nothing to him. You are a stranger on the internet. Getting frustrated and bringing up your past exploits won't fix that at all. You have no proof of Thuban vs i7 either. We need to wait for more numbers.


----------



## Nick89 (Apr 26, 2010)

Eh, I'm going to stick with my 940 until they come out with an octocore processor.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> But Cd, how is he supposed to know that? Post count on a forum does not equal credibility. You have to look at it from his point of view as well. He doesn't know you from Adam, your credibility is nothing to him. You are a stranger on the internet. Getting frustrated and bringing up your past exploits won't fix that at all. You have no proof of Thuban vs i7 either. We need to wait for more numbers.



Hey, I remember having an argument with cd and he said that line too xD it was way back when I was new in TPU too 

Best way, as Wile E KEEPS ON SAYING ( do people ever listen? xD) is to way for official stuff

but IMO Thuban roughly ~= i7 920/930

You think there isn't going to be an AM3+ for octocore? maybe AM4?  or maybe some AM3 and some AM4, so that the customers are happy


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> But Cd, how is he supposed to know that? Post count on a forum does not equal credibility. You have to look at it from his point of view as well. He doesn't know you from Adam, your credibility is nothing to him. You are a stranger on the internet. Getting frustrated and bringing up your past exploits won't fix that at all. You have no proof of Thuban vs i7 either. We need to wait for more numbers.



I understand that just trying to throw something out there and I'm not a complete ghost on the internet I have a debut on most of the overclockers sites. I just prefer tpu and xs to the rest. I can't post proof of thuban or bulldozer doesn't mean I haven't seen it. My es source may have dried to a trickle but my info source is still a raging stream.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I understand that just trying to throw something out there and I'm not a complete ghost on the internet I have a debut on most of the overclockers sites. I just prefer tpu and xs to the rest. I can't post proof of thuban or bulldozer doesn't mean I haven't seen it. My es source may have dried to a trickle but my info source is still a raging stream.




I doubt he know's you still... 

as for your stars, I stole them


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Hey, I remember having an argument with cd and he said that line too xD it was way back when I was new in TPU too
> 
> Best way, as Wile E KEEPS ON SAYING ( do people ever listen? xD) is to way for official stuff
> 
> ...



Lol I remember that arguement you weren't quite so hardheaded though sometimes it works and I like my posts and lack of stars. God I remember bacl in the day someone got banned for having a "star cheat" in there avatar. When I joined here high post count meant a smidge bit maybe I try to go back to that :shrug:


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I understand that just trying to throw something out there and I'm not a complete ghost on the internet I have a debut on most of the overclockers sites. I just prefer tpu and xs to the rest. I can't post proof of thuban or bulldozer doesn't mean I haven't seen it. My es source may have dried to a trickle but my info source is still a raging stream.



And your sources have been incorrect in the past as well. Again, none of this is proof of credibility, CD. Bringing it up is not helping your cause at all (quite the opposite in fact). You should just let that whole train of thought fall away. Quit trying to prove your credibility, and focus on what's actually important, the upcoming numbers. The debate will flesh itself out soon enough.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And your sources have been incorrect in the past as well. Again, none of this is proof of credibility, CD. Bringing it up is not helping your cause at all (quite the opposite in fact). You should just let that whole train of thought fall away. Quit trying to prove your credibility, and focus on what's actually important, the upcoming numbers. The debate will flesh itself out soon enough.



We still love you, even with your flaws though CD... just thought it was important to say since I saw NO SMILEYS in Wile E's post  

star cheat you say? oh noes... now I want to have it.... ALOT


----------



## cdawall (Apr 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> And your sources have been incorrect in the past as well. Again, none of this is proof of credibility, CD. Bringing it up is not helping your cause at all (quite the opposite in fact). You should just let that whole train of thought fall away. Quit trying to prove your credibility, and focus on what's actually important, the upcoming numbers. The debate will flesh itself out soon enough.



Very true tis cool I'm quite finished with this thread I am not in the mood to add to the stupid infractions I have.

Dueces phenom beats i7 in heat output woot!


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Actually if you read the post I very sarcastically said i7 was faster oh and for 1 or 2 benches they were on other sites and were flipped which brings up variables like wile e said. Now why don't you go back to that post and explain to me why your calling the writer of a tpu review a liar. For some reason I think w1z would frown upon that seeing how this is his site and your calling one of the articles on his site bullshit.
> 
> And honestly if you have anything else to post go post it in an intel thread I for one am tired of hearing amd sucks i7 is better this damn thread has jack shit to do with the performance of intel i7. No where in the title does it say intel vs amd so stop bringing it up that's called trolling if you don't know what trolling is wikipedia has a great article on it I would go read that some.
> 
> ...



I was posting in Anandtech since 1999 so your 4 years in TPU does not mean anything to me..   Last time I checked this was General Hardware forum.  No?  People are going to pit up with rivals.  If you can't stand that why even post?

Arguing phenom x4 is faster than i7 is somehow not trolling?  Your really need to practice what you preach.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Very true tis cool I'm quite finished with this thread I am not in the mood to add to the stupid infractions I have.
> 
> Dueces phenom beats i7 in heat output woot!



That's another tough call. I think 32nm i7's are making their way into the market as we speak. I'm willing to bet they have closed that gap, at least somewhat.

Meh, not that I care, I have enough radiator to cool either, so it doesn't make much of a difference to me. My main concern at this point is encoding performance.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 26, 2010)

Can we stop all the dick swinging now?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 26, 2010)

Wile E said:


> How do I know that? I can't read it at all. I'm not going to just take some random guys word on the internet about it. When multiple official reviews show the same trends, I'll believe it. I simply do not trust prerelease numbers. I learned that lesson first hand on HD 2900.  That doesn't mean those numbers are wrong, just that I will not trust them until there is more data to back them.



That was a 400 dollar lesson we both learned.


----------



## Maranello (Apr 27, 2010)

*coughs* Guess what I found...

1090T $309.99 Shipped

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103849

1055T $209.99 Shipped

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103851


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

what you found or what is posted in hotdeals section


----------



## Maranello (Apr 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> what you found or what is posted in hotdeals section



Since I wasn't in the hotdeals secton that means I found it


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2010)

these new amd chips are beasts look at some of these results, watch the selling threads because some stuffs gonna start being sold.
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=250570
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=249434&page=17


I love these chips but I'm gonna sit this one out for a few weeks I want to digest this a bit my 955 at 4.0ghz is very fast for now. Paul will have one soon you can bet on that.


----------



## ToTTenTranz (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't get it. Where are the reviews?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2010)

just ordered a 1090T 

thanks for the headds up they were out erocker


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

erocker?


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> erocker?



Oh hai! How can I help you?   I have no idea. I'm five dollars too short in my PP account to get one at the egg.  Fine though, otherwise I wouldn't bother trying my 965 on the Crosshair.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> erocker?



he understands he posted the link in another thread


----------



## wahdangun (Apr 27, 2010)

i can't wait for wizz riview so all of this trash talk can end.



and someone who said, that wizz review was bullshit need to be kicked


and marvelous211 if you don't like wizz review why you ever come here, just go to other forum.

and i hate when someone said bad about wizz


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> i can't wait for wizz riview so all of this trash talk can end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



now now... lets calm down... read the full story before accusing and insulting...

CD just twisted what the guy said to make it sound much worse than it is


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> now now... lets calm down... read the full story before accusing and insulting...
> 
> CD just twisted what the guy said to make it sound much worse than it is



I may have been a smidge harsh with the accusations....still ssaid w1z's review was flawed though so it wasn't inaccurate just kinda overblown


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 27, 2010)

Just read the anandtech review... seems I called it right. The black edition isn't worth the price vs i7, but the 1055T is... especially if you already have a compatible motherboard. Seems i7 still wins in the majority of workloads though, but I guess it evens out once you factor MB cost in...


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Just read the anandtech review... seems I called it right. The black edition isn't worth the price vs i7, but the 1055T is... especially if you already have a compatible motherboard. Seems i7 still wins in the majority of workloads though, but I guess it evens out once you factor MB cost in...



Yeah, in encoding (which is my most important consideration for my 24/7 rig), it is only on par with i7 w/HT clock for clock.

I thought for sure it would do better. I may go with X58 for the second rig as well now, as the platform is more flexible. Budget will decide this one for me.


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 27, 2010)

cdawall said:


> I may have been a smidge harsh with the accusations....still ssaid w1z's review was flawed though so it wasn't inaccurate just kinda overblown



It could be skewed but then again you were holding dear life with 2 wizz's benchmarks in certain resolution to tell me Phenom 2 x4 is faster than i7. 

So tell me CD how you like the reviews so far?  Did I speak false information like you and then attack people for speaking factual information?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 27, 2010)

Seriously, knock off the smartass back and forth comments. It lowers the quality of the thread. Both you and CD need to keep your quips to yourselves. Post facts, followed by opinions without the personal attacks you 2.


----------



## marvelous211 (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't understand why people fret about i7 building cost.  AMD owners always compare an 1366 solution to AMD alternative.

If you have been living under a rock for the last year i7 is available in 1156 that cost less to build.

A H55/P55 board can be had for less than $100 with overclocking features to boot.  You only need 2 sticks of ddr3 like AMD solution.  So the cost is about same.


----------



## naoan (Apr 27, 2010)

This is a nice drop in replacement for most AM2+/AM3 owner, I'm kinda glad I went to AMD route built it, when P45 was still the king.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 27, 2010)

erocker said:


> I actually haven't seen the i7 smack around Phenom II's in gaming. Besides, gaming at higher resolutions is bound more to the GPU than CPU. i7 smaks PII around with CPU intensive applications for sure, but not gaming.



Every review is showing the Phenom X6's being manhandled by i7's. Sad, but true. However, for $309, I still think the 1090T is a great buy IMO. 4GHz hexcore from an AMD setup is something I'd love to play with...


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 27, 2010)

marvelous211 said:


> I don't understand why people fret about i7 building cost.  AMD owners always compare an 1366 solution to AMD alternative.
> 
> If you have been living under a rock for the last year i7 is available in 1156 that cost less to build.
> 
> A H55/P55 board can be had for less than $100 with overclocking features to boot.  You only need 2 sticks of ddr3 like AMD solution.  So the cost is about same.



Heh, the "smoothness" of the Phenom's isn't a lie to tell you the truth. People who have had both Phenom II rig's and i5/i7 rigs can vouch for that. Raw performance numbers still go to Intel but it doesn't really matter in 90% of the situations. Gaming for example, the Phenom II X4/X6 is more than ample.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 27, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Every review is showing the Phenom X6's being manhandled by i7's. Sad, but true. However, for $309, I still think the 1090T is a great buy IMO. 4GHz hexcore from an AMD setup is something I'd love to play with...



I'm not sure it man handles it because the higher end intel chips are around 700.00 more . They are similar to I7 920 cpus and a very good value at that. Just as the I7 920 is a good value aswell so AMD is reaching parity of all intensive purposes


----------



## TIGR (Apr 27, 2010)

cdawall said:


> If you have any questions on my credability look to the left of the post and read my stats. I have been here 4 years have ove 10000 posts. In that time I have had blah blah look at my huge e-peen....





marvelous211 said:


> I was posting in Anandtech since 1999 so my e-peen is bigger....





			
				cdawall said:
			
		

> no mine is bigger....





			
				marvelous211 said:
			
		

> nuh uh mine is....





			
				cdawall said:
			
		

> no mine....





			
				marvelous211 said:
			
		

> mine!



I couldn't care less how long either of you have been posting anywhere, you just showed the whole world how mature you are for all your experience posting on forums.

Let the benches speak for themselves. Thanks to all who have posted benches and other relevant links.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2010)

TIGR said:


> I couldn't care less how long either of you have been posting anywhere, you just showed the whole world how mature you are for all your experience posting on forums.
> 
> Let the benches speak for themselves. Thanks to all who have posted benches and other relevant links.



Hey I said I ordered the chip and stopped posting like what two of his derrogatory posts ago wile e said grow up and I respect him so I stopped.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 27, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Heh, the "smoothness" of the Phenom's isn't a lie to tell you the truth. People who have had both Phenom II rig's and i5/i7 rigs can vouch for that. Raw performance numbers still go to Intel but it doesn't really matter in 90% of the situations. Gaming for example, the Phenom II X4/X6 is more than ample.



I run an i7 for my primary rig, but still own 2 AMD's. I've mentioned the "smooth" factor several times with Phenom II rigs. It's really hard to describe, but it is there for sure. I just bought a MSI 890GX board for the kids rig/cruncher, and in about 10 minutes I'm going to order a 1090T for it.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I just bought a MSI 890GX board for the kids rig/cruncher, and in about 10 minutes I'm going to order a 1090T for it.



 Can I be your kid? I think you are going to use the 1090T to crunch while giving your kids your older cruncher, am I correct?


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 27, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Can I be your kid? I think you are going to use the 1090T to crunch while giving your kids your older cruncher, am I correct?



 No, the kids rig doubles as a cruncher, since the kids never utilize the processing power. They will be getting the 1090T. For now, my i7 is my primary benching rig.


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 27, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> No, the kids rig doubles as a cruncher, since the kids never utilize the processing power. They will be getting the 1090T. For now, my i7 is my primary benching rig.



So you are going to crunch in the background while your kids use the rig? Can you set it so that 4 cores are crunching while 2 are left to your kids?


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_1090t_six_core_review/6

Paints a slightly different picture...And they compaired an overclocked 930 to an overclocked 1090T


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_1090t_six_core_review/6
> 
> Paints a slightly different picture...And they compaired an overclocked 930 to an overclocked 1090T



tbh, I can't believe there is such a difference... CPU power can't make that much of a difference in game can it? Especially since they are close? There has to be a flaw... In their test setup, this is with a 5870...

And why didn't they compare i7 930 @ 4ghz vs 1090t @ 4ghz instead of 4.1 ?


----------



## xrealm20 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm liking how these new chips are performing.  I've been considering upgrading my x2 555 to an x4 -- I may have to just get the x6 now.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats a good point, I think 4.1 was the fastest stable overclock they could get.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Thats a good point, I think 4.1 was the fastest stable overclock they could get.



yea but the i7 930 can go higher than 4.1 for sure, flawed comparison... and why does Crysis have no AA?

The Voltage for the OC seems high... something like 1.5V - vdroop vs the stock 1.25~1.3 I think? Also, they were lucky to get such a nice OC, on other reviews I see them getting 3.8 with that voltage

And would going 3.2ghz to 4.1ghz make the results OVER 300% better in Crysis minimum fps?


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2010)

well i think they went more for how hard the cpu can push adding AA im fairly sure would show each cpu 100% even by removing it it gives the card more power to devote to raw frame rate and in that sense how far each cpu can push that gpu kinda like how cpus tend to be tested at low resolutions etc to see where they really fall in line most of the time


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

ok, that's what I was exppecting, though I though AA would stress them more lol...

But they are OCing the 1090t at MAX with like 1.5V, if they would do that, you would get the i7 930 at 4.3~4.5ghz


And would going 3.2ghz to 4.1ghz make the results OVER 300% better in Crysis minimum fps?

and would there be a 70 fps increase between 3.2ghz and 4.1ghz in Dirt 2 max fps?


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 27, 2010)

Gonna head up to my local frys and see if they have the 1090 + crosshair iv in stock, if so, it will be replacing my 920 / X58


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

TBH, before I judge, I'll wait for W1zz's review next week


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2010)

at low resolutions yea it can be that big a difference at high res it wont mean squat but ive seen crazier things example crysis runs faster in DX10 for me then it does DX9 and adding AA increases the frame rate 


oh and its official i need to find me a suga mama to buy me new pc hardware.. cause i want this stuff and cant have it XP


lol anyone want to trade ? a 5850 for a 1055T 4gigs DDR3 and a 790x AM3 mobo  cards flashed to unlocked bios and i can sweeten the pot


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

you provide me food and shelter and I'll provide you computer stuff... how about that?  oh but you'll have to move to montreal


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2010)

damn well im in Maine so its not that far... but arg seriously id trade a 5850 for some x6 am3 love XD maybe toss in some games and a few other gadgets i got laying around + cash ... i want a new setup so bad  ARGHHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 27, 2010)

Got my 1090T reserved at Microcenter, gonna pick it up on the way home... unfortunately the rest of my crap is still in Cali...Thursday can't come quickly enough...le sigh.


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 27, 2010)

Sweet, got mine from frys, the guy was trying to tell me they couldnt sell em' yet..  apparently alot of ppl had been askin for them the last week or so.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea they told me over the phone they didn't have em, but if you go to Frys, they work on commission so if they can sell something, there gonna do it.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2010)

damn it i want 1055T overclock reviews dont care about the 1090T at this point


----------



## cdawall (Apr 27, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/amd_1090t_six_core_review/6
> 
> Paints a slightly different picture...And they compaired an overclocked 930 to an overclocked 1090T



Even I think this review is bogus...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 27, 2010)

I wanna see benchies in an AM2+ mobo w/DDR2...all the reviews i've checked are using DDR3 setups... W1ZZ if u can throw some AM2+ results if u have the hardware, It would be much appreciated!!!!!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> you provide me food and shelter and I'll provide you computer stuff... how about that?  oh but you'll have to move to montreal



Hey u can put me up for awhile...Kingston isnt too far away LOLZ!!!!


----------



## Azfar (Apr 27, 2010)

The fact that one can reach 4Gs on air with these processors is just amazing. and their price. too good. makes me a fan of the AMD 6 cores. wouldn't mind getting one.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 27, 2010)

http://anandtech.com/show/3676/phenom-ii-x6-4ghz-and-beyond-in-64bit-oses

nice info


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 27, 2010)

SO...was it a mistake for me to have bought a brand new i7 920 setup on saturday?lol after seeing some benchmarks I didnt know what was going on


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 27, 2010)

mine's all up and running good, for some reason its throttling down to 800mhz, and all the power saving crap in the bios is disabled i cant figure it out.


----------



## bpgt64 (Apr 27, 2010)

The 920 is still an amazing chip...Benchmarks prove its a better chip in a lot of aspects, especially in gaming.  I am personally making a switch because I think AMD CPUs, and ATI gpus's make for better bedfellows.  If I am wrong, and its incredibly noticable...I switch back to my 920.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> SO...was it a mistake for me to have bought a brand new i7 920 setup on saturday?lol after seeing some benchmarks I didnt know what was going on



I bought one too... I think we did the right choice if you paid under 500$ like I did

and thxs cd, for agreeing that it seems bogus xD Don't want to be viewed as a fanboy lol


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 27, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I bought one too... I think we did the right choice if you paid under 500$ like I did
> 
> and thxs cd, for agreeing that it seems bogus xD Don't want to be viewed as a fanboy lol



lol I hope so, cause these reviews are blowing my mind, I keep saying "god I should of waited the extra days.....god why did I pick up the 920 if I paid a lil more I could of gotten a really good/better cpu", BUT if some of you guys say that it really isnt that much better than I guess I will believe you I just hope your right,lol


----------



## Binge (Apr 27, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Being 45nm with 2 extra cores only reduce OC headroom.



These chips OC higher than their previous PhenII brothers.



-1nf1n1ty- said:


> lol I hope so, cause these reviews are blowing my mind, I keep saying "god I should of waited the extra days.....god why did I pick up the 920 if I paid a lil more I could of gotten a really good/better cpu", BUT if some of you guys say that it really isnt that much better than I guess I will believe you I just hope your right,lol



All I know is that those benchmarks aren't overclocked 920s vs the x6.  If you take a 920 to 4.2ghz, which it can do on air, then it'll beat any of the benchmarks by a 975.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Apr 27, 2010)

Binge said:


> These chips OC higher than their previous PhenII brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that those benchmarks aren't overclocked 920s vs the x6.  If you take a 920 to 4.2ghz, which it can do on air, then it'll beat any of the benchmarks by a 975.



Were those X6's OC'ed ? cause I wanted to know if the 920's beats it on stock with X6 on stock


----------



## n-ster (Apr 27, 2010)

stock vs stock I believe i7 920 has the upper hand


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 27, 2010)

true binge it would but again we make up 1% the OEM market now has a 6core cpu for under $200 that oems can stick on $60 motherboards and market the hell out of it and in that sense its where AMD is probably trying to target  think about it first 6 core CPU on the market affordable yadda yadda fiddle for the sheeple and theyll toss you a few coins


----------



## v12dock (Apr 28, 2010)

God I want one so bad, clearly AMD is on the attack


----------



## Binge (Apr 28, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> true binge it would but again we make up 1% the OEM market now has a 6core cpu for under $200 that oems can stick on $60 motherboards and market the hell out of it and in that sense its where AMD is probably trying to target  think about it first 6 core CPU on the market affordable yadda yadda fiddle for the sheeple and theyll toss you a few coins



What I'm saying is a stock PII X6 is at 3.2GHz-3.6GHz with Turbo.  The 920 does 2.66GHz or 2.8GHz with turbo.  If you look at the benchmarks closely most of them put the PII X6 in two catagories.  OCed and stock.  The 920 is a close match at 400-800MHz less clock speed in every benchmark except those that do not respond well to HT.

To everyone wondering if they saw OCed benchmarks I'd suggest re-reading.  A number of places are pushing that they could hit 4.0-4.2GHz with these chips, and so those results are mixed in with the comparisons without the results of an equally clocked 1366 or 1156 chip.


----------



## trt740 (Apr 28, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> The 920 is still an amazing chip...Benchmarks prove its a better chip in a lot of aspects, especially in gaming.  I am personally making a switch because I think AMD CPUs, and ATI gpus's make for better bedfellows.  If I am wrong, and its incredibly noticable...I switch back to my 920.



No in games there is very little difference between any of the PHII and I7 chips it's only in other apps the I7 pulls away and now with the 1090 it doesn't lead by much their either.


----------



## manchesterutd81 (Apr 28, 2010)

*whats the OC limit for WC on the X6*

has anyone seen any bench testing of a reputable source with WC?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 28, 2010)

Where does this smooth factor present itself? In games it doesn't get much smoother than a stutter free 60 FPS that you can easily get on an intel platform. So I can only think people are referring to... what? Never having stutter on the desktop? Moving files, folders? Never having a video player hang? This just seems too vague, and I'd think a reviewer might mention it since they're frequently switching between the two platforms.


----------



## Kei (Apr 28, 2010)

If you use one (AMD Phenom platform)...then you'll see what we mean. It's very hard to explain, but it's ABSOLUTLEY real and it's sweet.

Kei


----------



## kid41212003 (Apr 28, 2010)

Have you tried a Core i7 setup? I had a Phenom I setup, and I don't get what you meant. Maybe Phenom II? lol


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 28, 2010)

kid41212003 said:


> Have you tried a Core i7 setup? I had a Phenom I setup, and I don't get what you meant. Maybe Phenom II? lol





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Where does this smooth factor present itself? In games it doesn't get much smoother than a stutter free 60 FPS that you can easily get on an intel platform. So I can only think people are referring to... what? Never having stutter on the desktop? Moving files, folders? Never having a video player hang? This just seems too vague, and I'd think a reviewer might mention it since they're frequently switching between the two platforms.



OK, I'll attempt to explain it. Keep in mind that this does come from someone who has extensive experience with the i7 platform, and a few Phenom II chips. I notice the smoothness of AMD systems in subtle ways, running basic programs. i7's are powerful. They run everything fast, but impatiently. There is just something a bit more graceful about how Phenom II rigs  boots into windows, open web browsers etc. There's a flow to it, instead of i7's "running through a brick wall". I'm trying to think of analogies, and I'm a huge sports fan, so let me try this. An i 7 is like a quick defensive lineman. They move with power, determination and tenacity. An AMD rig is more like a Wide receiver in the way it moves. Quick, graceful and intention. 

Damn, that got abstract. I hope someone could follow it.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 28, 2010)

This whole can't explain it thing is just BS. You could have easily specified if it's everything or just certain programs/instances. Don't underestimate what you can do with words, or actual effort. So I just went and looked up other discussions on here, where people did specify actual programs and tasks where it was noticed. Primarily desktop/web tasks. Now I can actually work out some theories regarding the cause. On the motherboard/chipset end I can only think perhaps that some light tasks somehow cause sudden congestion that doesn't show up in any of the higher single program workloads that we see in reviews. If someone could measure the actual information exchange across the chipset during a combination of low demand tasks we might see odd interrupts in data transmission. Maybe the intel chipsets just aren't efficient at smaller tasks, if that's possible.

On the cpu end I could only think one of the many cpu features could be causing some sort of problem. One way to test would be try and turn features on and off in the bios and see if there's any improvement. If it's a timing issue someone could try different multiplier/QPI combos to see if there's one combination that eliminates the problem. One way or another people should be trying to work this out, instead of making really vague useless statements about it.

Edit* @ Paulieg
That helps, but the analogy isn't as useful as actual examples...


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 28, 2010)

It is real, there have also been reviewers mention it as well.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2010)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> SO...was it a mistake for me to have bought a brand new i7 920 setup on saturday?lol after seeing some benchmarks I didnt know what was going on



No, I think an OCed 920 and OCed x6 are dead equal it seems.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Going Smooth is fast, Not smooth is slow



Paulieg said:


> OK, I'll attempt to explain it. Keep in mind that this does come from someone who has extensive experience with the i7 platform, and a few Phenom II chips. I notice the smoothness of AMD systems in subtle ways, running basic programs. i7's are powerful. They run everything fast, but impatiently. There is just something a bit more graceful about how Phenom II rigs  boots into windows, open web browsers etc. There's a flow to it, instead of i7's "running through a brick wall". I'm trying to think of analogies, and I'm a huge sports fan, so let me try this. An i 7 is like a quick defensive lineman. They move with power, determination and tenacity. An AMD rig is more like a Wide receiver in the way it moves. Quick, graceful and intention.
> 
> Damn, that got abstract. I hope someone could follow it.


----------



## n-ster (Apr 28, 2010)

I heard it is not for gaming, the smoothness factor... instead, it is on the desktop, and small applications, everyday stuff you know?


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 28, 2010)

Did anyone read the LegitReview on the AMD 6-core processors?  I noticed a lot of rather large discrepencies that are buggin' me.  Like the CPU-Z states there are 6 cores and 6 threads, as in it was right; however, in the review itself they show several applications and the windows task manager with 12 threads.  DID I miss something?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> DID I miss something?



Read an entire review/a better one.  

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...6-1055t-1090t-six-core-processors-review.html


As for AMD feeling 'smoother' than Intel, damn right it does.

A good way to explain is that Intel have 800rwhp and cant use it due to wheel spin.....the AMD on the other hand has 600rwhp and wider tires so it puts it power down better and is therefore faster; it's a slight but noticeable difference and in the Tech world every gain is a good one, right??


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Read an entire review/a better one.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...6-1055t-1090t-six-core-processors-review.html
> 
> ...



Fixed.


----------



## boomstik360 (Apr 28, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I'll attempt to explain it. Keep in mind that this does come from someone who has extensive experience with the i7 platform, and a few Phenom II chips. I notice the smoothness of AMD systems in subtle ways, running basic programs. i7's are powerful. They run everything fast, but impatiently. There is just something a bit more graceful about how Phenom II rigs  boots into windows, open web browsers etc. There's a flow to it, instead of i7's "running through a brick wall". I'm trying to think of analogies, and I'm a huge sports fan, so let me try this. An i 7 is like a quick defensive lineman. They move with power, determination and tenacity. An AMD rig is more like a Wide receiver in the way it moves. Quick, graceful and intention.
> 
> Damn, that got abstract. I hope someone could follow it.



I seriously know EXACTLY what you are talking about. I always thought the same thing... You and me are both on the same page.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Apr 28, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Read an entire review/a better one.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...6-1055t-1090t-six-core-processors-review.html
> 
> ...



I reread the review.  I don't trust them anyway and now I remember why.  The AMD 1090T review had more pictures of the Intel 980X than actual pictures of the 1090T running on his system.  The are completely bias and not to be trusted.

As for the smoother thing, I think it has something to do with the downed states AMD and Intel use to save power and reduce heat.  If I am not mistake, both have states were they recognize that you do not need full power and reduce the clock speed to save power and heat.  Intel's core clocks have to sync so they reduce the entire chip to roughly half its normal power.  AMD does not do this because their chips can reduce clock speeds on each core independently; so on an AMD chip they keep 1 core at stock to run your computer all other cores are dropped to 800 Mhz to save P/H.  I think the smoothness of AMD and rare hiccups on Intel when doing mundane task is because with say my processor I am currently basically running a 3.2 Ghz single core processor.  An Intel counter part say a i5 750 would be running a 1 Ghz quad core.  On the occasions when you run single threaded apps like web browsers, WinZip type programs, most media players, etc you can feel a slight delay in starting them on Intel since it is only 1 Ghz.

I cannot say for sure if this is right because I don't remember how the low power state works in Intel's i5 and i7 chips so my info. maybe out dated.

I had two friends, 1 with AMD and 1 with Intel that lived together and both said they noticed this phenomenon as well when they used each other's computers for various reasons.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 28, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> I reread the review.  I don't trust them anyway and now I remember why.  The AMD 1090T review had more pictures of the Intel 980X than actual pictures of the 1090T running on his system.  The are completely bias and not to be trusted.
> 
> As for the smoother thing, I think it has something to do with the downed states AMD and Intel use to save power and reduce heat.  If I am not mistake, both have states were they recognize that you do not need full power and reduce the clock speed to save power and heat.  Intel's core clocks have to sync so they reduce the entire chip to roughly half its normal power.  AMD does not do this because their chips can reduce clock speeds on each core independently; so on an AMD chip they keep 1 core at stock to run your computer all other cores are dropped to 800 Mhz to save P/H.  I think the smoothness of AMD and rare hiccups on Intel when doing mundane task is because with say my processor I am currently basically running a 3.2 Ghz single core processor.  An Intel counter part say a i5 750 would be running a 1 Ghz quad core.  On the occasions when you run single threaded apps like web browsers, WinZip type programs, most media players, etc you can feel a slight delay in starting them on Intel since it is only 1 Ghz.
> 
> ...



Most of us kill all power saving features when OCing, so the lower clock states do not apply. I bet it has something to do with out of order execution routines or branch prediction.


----------



## Hunt3r (Apr 28, 2010)

good prince..brazil is R$ 1.000
''/


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 28, 2010)

I think we should have a thread dedicated to trying to work it out, if tpu or another site did an article on it maybe intel would do something about it for future releases. It'd be nice to have top performance and the "smoothest ride".


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Apr 28, 2010)

i dont care about smooth i want damned 1055T overclocking reviews i expected the 1090T to do well i want to see where the 1055T sits in terms of overclocking headroom since an even cheaper 1035T is on the way


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 28, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK, I'll attempt to explain it. Keep in mind that this does come from someone who has extensive experience with the i7 platform, and a few Phenom II chips. I notice the smoothness of AMD systems in subtle ways, running basic programs. i7's are powerful. They run everything fast, but impatiently. There is just something a bit more graceful about how Phenom II rigs  boots into windows, open web browsers etc. There's a flow to it, instead of i7's "running through a brick wall". I'm trying to think of analogies, and I'm a huge sports fan, so let me try this. An i 7 is like a quick defensive lineman. They move with power, determination and tenacity. An AMD rig is more like a Wide receiver in the way it moves. Quick, graceful and intention.
> 
> Damn, that got abstract. I hope someone could follow it.



The way I understand it is i7 averages 60fps and goes from 1 fps to 100 fps. Phenom II goes at 45fps but only goes from 40-50fps. How close am I to the truth?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 28, 2010)

aCid888* said:


> Read an entire review/a better one.
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...6-1055t-1090t-six-core-processors-review.html
> 
> ...




Sort of like having way too much power under the hood and a rear end that cant handle the power of the engine and trans. Winds up tearing the rear apart.  Drag and Drift Racing are what needs a very solid rear end, 1 the Launch and change of gears for the Drag, and the continuous change of gears in the Drift.


----------



## TIGR (Apr 28, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> aCid888* said:
> 
> 
> > Read an entire review/a better one.
> ...



I wasn't going to reply to this, but am trying to figure out how aCid's or Fourstaff's posts were anti-AMD. What am I missing here?


----------



## n-ster (Apr 29, 2010)

I see Fourstaff's comment pro AMD if anything xD


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 29, 2010)

I would suggest that it might be since Intel power gates a lot of the processor and AMD doesn't as of yet. The "smoothness", which I've too noticed between my i7 920 and full unlocked P2 555, that you hear of may have to do with Intel processors switching on and off all the time. So you have a speeding up and slowing down constantly. While AMD processors do down clock, they don't turn off like Intel processors can. So while you have a speeding up of the speeds with AMD, they are always running and therefore don't create a "sudden" feeling to the system.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Its here! Am I the first on TPU with a retail chip?


----------



## TIGR (Apr 29, 2010)

1055T is sitting right next to me, UPS just dropped it off.  But I don't think my Destroyer has support yet. One of my AM3 boards probably does, will have to check but too much to do ATM.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice, you must have got yours from Tiger direct too, guess us Minnesotans are on the ball.


----------



## TIGR (Apr 29, 2010)

Indeed I did—and I forgot you're from MN too. Duluth is my favorite place in the world, by the way. At any rate, all these non-Minnesotans just can't hang with us.  Have you tried overclocking it yet?


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 29, 2010)

TIGR said:


> Indeed I did—and I forgot you're from MN too. Duluth is my favorite place in the world, by the way. At any rate, all these non-Minnesotans just can't hang with us.  Have you tried overclocking it yet?



No OC yet, tried running 3d06, but my bios shows it as an unknown processor even though it lists it as a 1055t still. And I have run benches on other chips like that without a problem, but not with this, 3d06 was at like 10fps instantly at 1280x1024. Got to head to college now, so will update the bios tonight.


----------



## bim27142 (Apr 29, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> and you fail to read my posts i havent DENIED i7 is better at all genius..... jesus all im saying is
> 
> i7 930 is $300 x58 board is $220 triple channel ddr3 1600 is $150
> add that up  $670
> ...




very well said mate!      

Bottomline, if you have a truck-load of money or if you just ask your rich-ass parents for money then get yourself an i7 system. If you're like me who sometimes need to shed blood, sweat, and tears        just to earn money then stick with Phenom II's.

At the end of the day, it's all about about price to performance.


----------



## Psychoholic (Apr 29, 2010)

You might be the first with a 1055, i got my 1090 at frys on launch day.



1Kurgan1 said:


> Its here! Am I the first on TPU with a retail chip?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100429/Capture160.jpg


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Psychoholic said:


> You might be the first with a 1055, i got my 1090 at frys on launch day.



Very nice, I wish I had a Frys or Microcenter that close.


----------

